# Renting in Northern Spain



## misssoffy (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Could anyone please recommend any good Spanish rental property sites for Northern Spain?

I plan to move from the UK next year and have googled rental sites but it always comes up with holiday rentals, and I would like to browse long term rentals to get an idea of prices for 1 bedroom flats.

Thanks! 

Sophie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

misssoffy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone please recommend any good Spanish rental property sites for Northern Spain?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

if you have a look at our _FAQs & useful info _thread above, you'll find a post with lots of info about renting & some links to national rental websites - they are all for long term rentals - you can narrow down the area on each website

some are for rent by owner & some are put on by agents, so you might find local agents too


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

misssoffy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone please recommend any good Spanish rental property sites for Northern Spain?
> 
> ...



Where do you mean by Northern Spain ? North East, North West or Central ?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

North of Spain is vast! The Basque Country and Navarra are both very pretty but at the same time, probably the most expensive part of the north. What you could rent in the South for 500 euros, you would find it in the north for easily 1000. Trust me. I am from Navarra and we would be living there if we could afford it! We can´t find anything decent, cheaper than 750 (a 3 bed flat), but to find a house with gardens, patios and pool like the one we have here... forget it. 

But if you are not too picky, I think you could find a 1-bed for around 400 euros in those parts of Spain (in cities).


----------

